# Werbt einen Freund



## Nhaxx (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich bestenfalls heute und morgen durchzocken könnte, jemand der mich werben würde wäre perfekt, da ich ungern auf die 300% bonus exp verzichten möchte  sobald sich jemand gefunden hat würde ich es mir direkt kaufen, installiert ist auch alles schon, heißt also wir könnten direkt loslegen  am wochenende ist meine zeit sehr flexibel und 2 tage sollte ich eigentlich immer zeit haben, bloß unter der woche bin ich meist erst ab 19 uhr online, da ich lange arbeite.

 

zu mir, ich bin 20 jahre alt und heiße steven. 

Leider habe ich zurzeit kein headset was mich persönlich beim spielen nicht stört, sollte euch jedenfalls auch nicht stören wenn man schreiben muss.

in WoW bin ich was den anfang angeht schon erfahren. habe aber nie höher als lvl 80 gezockt, da ich bisher immer allein gespielt habe, was mir die lust an 

WoW verdorben hat. würde mich auf schnelle antworten freuen 

 

mfg Steven


----------

